

Ask HN: Is it fair to try and raise money for huge medical bill? - hearttrouble

hi, long time HN user but using throwaway.<p>I need to raise over 100,000 USD for my dad&#x27;s heart surgery (LVAD device implant) as he does not have any insurance where he lives (India) even though I live in the US.<p>He has been recommended LVAD device as the only option which is a very costly procedure and in India, it will cost 100,000 USD at the minimum. In the US, without insurance, it may not even be an option even though I m researching the options. I am sure in the US though, it may cost twice or thrice the amount.<p>I don&#x27;t have that kind of money in cash even though we are not that poor. I was thinking about starting a campaign on indiegogo etc. to try and raise some part of the money if possible ? Is that something worth considering ? We don&#x27;t fall in the &quot;extreme&quot; poor category and I could try and arrange the money by asking friends and family but not sure if we can raise the entire amount.<p>Is it fair to try and raise money via crowdfunding if I can honestly share all information about my dad&#x27;s health and situation including his medical reports ?<p>Also, looking for advice from anyone who has gone through LVAD implant or knows anything about it.
======
MichaelCrawford
My understanding is that this is what gofundme is for, however the money
raised there tends to be fairly small.

